# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  قطـــــــار اللــــــذة ... مقالة للدكتور المرحوم مصطفى محمود

## د.شيماء عطاالله

منذ ألف سنة كان أقصى ما يطمح فيه إنسان قطعة أرض و بضعة رؤوس من الماشية.. كان هذا هو الثري الأمثل في ذلك العصر.. و كان أقصى ما يحلم به ذلك الثري هي عربة مطهمة يجرها حصان ليدخل بها مجتمع الوجهاء و أهل الشياكة.
و اليوم نقول عن من يملك العربة و الحصان إنه (( عربجي)) و هو في اعتبارنا من الناس الدون.
أما أهل الشياكة و الوجاهة فقد استبدلوا بالأرض العمارات.. ثم استبدلوا بالعمارات الشركات.. ثم استبدلوا بالشركات مجرد دفتر سندات أو دفتر شيكات بحجم الجيب.. مجرد رأس مال يتوالد من تلقاء ذاته بالإسهام في أي مشروع.
و انتهى إسطبل المواشي ليحل محله كراج عربات مرسيدس.. ثم انتهى أمر الكراج و تركه الأغنياء للسوقة و الناس الدون.. و صار الواحد منهم يمتلك طائرة خاصة أو مرسى لليخوت أو باخرة.
و غدا تصبح الطائرات من أملاك الفقراء و يظهر الأغنياء الوجهاء الذين يملكون الصواريخ و السفن الفضائية و الأقمار الصناعية، و تصبح رحلة (( الويك إند)) عشاء ساهرا في المريخ.
الزمن استدار و انتقل الناس من حال إلى حال بسرعة غريبة، و أحلام زمان أصبحت الآن متاحة للكل.
و الفلفل و الحبهان الذي كانت تحمله السفن من الهند عبر رأس الرجاء الصالح في رحلات مهلكة محفوفة بالأخطار ليوزن بالذهب و يوضع في الخزائن مع المجوهرات و لا يظهر إلا على موائد أصحاب الملايين.. و مثله مناديل الحرير الهندي التي كنا نقرأ عنها في بيوت اللوردات في روايات زولا و بلزاك.. كل هذا نزل ليصبح في متناول السوقة.
و الفلفل و الحبان الآن عطارة الفقراء.
و الحرير طرده النيلون و الداكرون و التريلين من السوق فهبط إلى نصف ليرة للمنديل، و أصبح زينة متاحة للخدم و عاملات (( المحلات)). أي إنسان من مستويات الدخل البسيطة يستطيع الآن أن يحصل على كثير من وسائل الترف التي كانت تحلم بها جدتي و جدي و يسيل لها اللعاب.
و مع ذلك فالبؤس موجود و التعاسة مازالت هي القاعدة و الشكوى مستمرة على جميع المستويات.. تشهد بذلك أعمدة الصحف و الأغاني و الكتب و أخبار الإذاعات و وجوه الناس المربدة المتجهمة في الشارع و مشاكساتهم الدائمة و صدورهم الضيقة بكل شيء.
لا شيء مما تصور الإنسان أنه سوف يسعده قد أسعده و هو ما كاد يمتلك ما كان يحلم به حتى زهد فيه و طلب غيره.. و هو دائما متطلع إلى ما في أيدي الآخرين غافل تماما عما في يده.. ينسى زوجته و يرغب في زوجة جاره مع أن زوجته أحلى و أجمل.. و لكنها الرغبة التي لا تشبع، و التي يتجدد نهمها دائما و تتفتح شهيتها على كل ممنوع و مجهول.
و لهذا أقام بوذا ديانته على قتل الرغبة و الخلاص منها باعتبارها سبب الشقاء، و لا خلاص من الشقاء إلا بالخلاص من الرغبة و قتلها و الوصول إلى حالة من السكينة الداخلية الزاهدة في كل شيء و العازفة عن جميع الرغبات.
و الله يكشف لنا الحقيقة بشكل أعمق في القرآن فيقول إنه خلق الدنيا و لها هذه الطبيعة و الخاصية فهي (( متاع)). 
(( إنما هذه الحياة الدنيا متاع)). 
و (( المتاع)) هو اللذة المستهلكة التي تنفذ.. من خصائص الدنيا كما أرادها خالقها أن جميع لذاتها مستهلكة تنفذ و تموت لحظة ميلادها.
في كل لذة جرثومة فنائها..
الملل و الضجر و العادة ما تلبث أن تقتلها..
هي الطبيعة التي أرادها الله للدنيا، لأنه أرادها دار انتقال لا دار قرار.. و لهذا جعل كل لذة بلا قرار و لا استقرار.. لأنه لم يرد لهذه اللذات أن تكون لذات حقيقية و إنما أرادها مجرد امتحان لمعادن النفوس.. مجرد إثارة تختبر بها الشهامة و النبل و العفة و صدق الصادقين و إخلاص المخلصين.
و الذي يدرك هذا سوف يستريح تماما و يكف عن هذه الهستيريا التي تخرجه من شهوة لتلقي به في شهوة، و تقوده من رغبة لتلقي به في أتون رغبة، و تجره من جنون لترمي به في جنون.
سوف يريح و يستريح و يحاول أن يروض نفسه و يستصفي روحه و يطهر قلبه و يعمل للعالم الآخر الذي وعد به الله جميع أنبيائه بأنه سيكون العالم الذي تكون فيه اللذة حقيقة.. و الألم حقيقيا.
و هو لن يندم على ما سوف يفوته من لذات هذه الدنيا، لأنه علم تماما و بالتجربة و الممارسة أنها لذات خادعة تتفلت من الأصابع كالسراب.. و هو قد قرأ التاريخ و عرف أن مال قارون لا يزيد الآن بالحساب الحالي عن عدة مئات من الجنيهات بالعملة النحاسية.. و هكذا قدرت جميع خزائنه بالاسترليني.. و ما أكثر من يملك مئات الجنيهات الآن و يشكو الفقر، و يلعن اليوم الذي ولد فيه.. مع أنه بحساب التاريخ أغنى من قارون.
إنها الخدعة الأزلية..
تحلم بامتلاك الأرض فإذا بالأرض هي التي تمتلكك و هي التي تكرسك لخدمتها..
تتصور أن المال سوف يحررك من الحاجة فإذا بالمال يفتح لك أبواب مطالب أكثر و بالتالي يلقى إلى احتياج أكثر.. و كلما احرزت مليونا.. احتجت إلى ثلاثة ملايين لحراسة هذا المليون و ضمانه..
و تدور الحلقة المفرغة و لا نهاية.
و هذه طبيعة عالمنا الكذاب الذي نمتحن فيه.
كلنا نعلم هذا.. و مع ذلك لا نتعلم أبدا.

----------


## كريم ممدوح

رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع

----------

